# عاوز تموت ازاى؟



## veansea (13 نوفمبر 2007)

واحد سألني.. عايز تموت إزاي ؟
عاوز تموت شهيد
ياتركب طياره - ياتركب عباره
عاوز تموت م الجوع
.ياتشترى شقه - ياتشترى عربيه بالقسط
عاوز تموت م الحسره
ياتتفرج ع الفاترينات فى ستى ستارز - ياتروح زياره لمارينا
عاوز تموت م الغيظ
ياتتفرج ع القنوات المحليه - ياتتفرج ع النشره الجويه

عاوز تموت م الزهق
ياتستنى الأشاره لما تفتح - ياتستنى دورك فى الطابور فى التأمين الصحى
عاوز تموت م الهبل
يا تخش ع النت - ياتسمع نجوم الأف أم
عاوز تموت مخنوق
ياتروح مصلحه حكوميه - ياتقرا الجريده اليوميه
عاوز تموت مفروووس
ياتركب تاكسى - ياتركب دش
عاوز تموت مرعوووووب
ياتستنى نتيجه الثانويه العامه - ياتستنى نتيجه التحاليل عند الدكتور
عاوز تموت مشهور
ياتتجوز رقاصه - ياتنصب على بنك
عاوز تموت مليونير
ياتعمل فيديو كليب - ياتلعب كوره
عاوز تموت ورا الشمس
ياتشغل مخك - ياتفتح بؤك

عاوز تموت منكاد
ياترشح نفسك فى الأنتخابات - ياتخش ف أتفاقيه الجات

عاوز تموت م الحزن
ياتفكر دايما ف أحوالك - ياتحط الحكومه ف بالك

عاوز تموت م الضحك
ياتتجوز أتنين - ياتشتغل مع المجانين
عاوز تموت ف حالك
أعمل نفسك دايما....مش واخد بالك​


----------



## mero_engel (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*علي فكره انا موت من كلامك*
*قبل ما الحق اعمل اي حاجه من نصايحك الغاليه اللي تودي في داهيه*
*ميرسي لموضوع الجميل يا قمر*​


----------



## veansea (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *علي فكره انا موت من كلامك*
> *قبل ما الحق اعمل اي حاجه من نصايحك الغاليه اللي تودي في داهيه*
> *ميرسي لموضوع الجميل يا قمر*​



اى خدمه انتى تؤمرى بس


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع وبعدين بنت المالك دى حطيت اديها على الجرح

ممكن تحولى الموضوع دا الى اعضاء الحزب النسائى 
واهداء خاص الى الرئيسا بتاعتهم 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
***************************************
تسلمى كتير على الموضوع


----------



## veansea (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



سيزار قال:


> مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع وبعدين بنت المالك دى حطيت اديها على الجرح
> 
> ممكن تحولى الموضوع دا الى اعضاء الحزب النسائى
> واهداء خاص الى الرئيسا بتاعتهم
> ...



الله يسلمك
بس ده مش هديه اهداء لرئيسه الحزب النسائى لا 
دة لرئيس الحزب المعادى لينا
اللى هو انت بلا فخر عشان نرتاح منكم


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



سيزار قال:


> مشكوووووووووور على الموضوع وبعدين بنت المالك دى حطيت اديها على الجرح
> 
> ممكن تحولى الموضوع دا الى اعضاء الحزب النسائى
> واهداء خاص الى الرئيسا بتاعتهم
> ...





*لأ يا سيزار انا مش متفق معاك فى كدة يا سيادة الرئيس 
برضه تتمنى لأختنا مرمر موته زى دول يا أخى حرام عليك 
دى حتة كلها موتات شاعرية ورقيقة 
احنا نفكرلها فى موتة تليق بمقامها فى رياسة الحزب​*


*ايه رائيك نبعتلها ديناصور يبلعها و يريحنا ولا ممكن يموت من التخمة اللى هتعملها له​*

:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo: 
:dance: :dance: :dance:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



veansea قال:


> الله يسلمك
> بس ده مش هديه اهداء لرئيسه الحزب النسائى لا
> دة لرئيس الحزب المعادى لينا
> اللى هو انت بلا فخر عشان نرتاح منكم







*كنت فاكرك ملاك لكن للأسف طلعتى من قوات العدو 
لكن الحمد لله اعطانا السلطان ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو​*




*بس بجد موضوع تحفة تسلم ايديكى يا قمر​*


:yahoo: :yahoo: :yahoo:​


----------



## سيزار (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
يعم طبعا صعب ان هى تبعت للحزب بتاعها الكلام دا هتترفد طبعا وتبقى جاسوسه 
سامحها يا يوحنا هى عندها حق برضه
وبعدين ديناصور ايه الى عايز تبعته ليها دا فى حاجه اكبر منكدا شويا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*معلش خليه ديناصور علشان مرمر صغننه لسة
 ولو ما شبعش منها نخليه ياكل ميرو انجل يحلى بيها يعنى
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## veansea (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



> لأ يا سيزار انا مش متفق معاك فى كدة يا سيادة الرئيس
> برضه تتمنى لأختنا مرمر موته زى دول يا أخى حرام عليك
> دى حتة كلها موتات شاعرية ورقيقة
> احنا نفكرلها فى موتة تليق بمقامها فى رياسة الحزب
> ...



ده هيجيلوا تخمه من مجرد الاتفاق معاكم


----------



## veansea (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *كنت فاكرك ملاك لكن للأسف طلعتى من قوات العدو
> لكن الحمد لله اعطانا السلطان ان ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوات العدو​*
> 
> 
> ...



اللع يسلمك يا باشا بس خالى بالك
برضه مش هتنازل انى انفذ فيكم موته


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*كان غيرك اشطر يا ماما





اسألى مرمر 

على فكرة مرمر ماظهرتش النهاردة عارفة ليه 


بتدور على راجل يدير الحزب بتاعكوا 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*يوحنا انا ملاحظه انك عمال تزن علي خراب عشك*
*مالك في ايه*
*وبعدين ديناصور ايه اللي بتتكلم عنه اساسا*
*احنا ممكن نبلعه الديناصوردا اللي بتتكلم عليه*
*ولو مسكتش وبطلت كلام هنبلعك انت كمان*​


----------



## mero_engel (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*يوحنا انا ملاحظه انك عمال تزن علي خراب عشك*
*مالك في ايه*
*وبعدين ديناصور ايه اللي بتتكلم عنه اساسا*
*احنا ممكن نبلعه الديناصور دا اللي بتتكلم عليه*
*ولو مسكتش وبطلت كلام هنبلعك انت كمان*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *يوحنا انا ملاحظه انك عمال تزن علي خراب عشك*
> *مالك في ايه*
> *وبعدين ديناصور ايه اللي بتتكلم عنه اساسا*
> *احنا ممكن نبلعه الديناصور دا اللي بتتكلم عليه*
> *ولو مسكتش وبطلت كلام هنبلعك انت كمان*​


*الحمد لله ما جبتش حاجة من عندى 

اشهدوا يا جميع الأعضاء ميرو عاوزه تبلع الديناصور
تفتكروا لما تتجوز هتعمل ايه فى الغلبان

















يا بنات الحزب احترسوا نائب الرئيس بتاعت حزبكم من اكلى لحوم الديناصورات​*


----------



## R0O0O0KY (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
جامدة جدا جدا يا فينو
شكررا ليكى يا باشا​


----------



## veansea (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



mero_engel قال:


> *يوحنا انا ملاحظه انك عمال تزن علي خراب عشك*
> *مالك في ايه*
> *وبعدين ديناصور ايه اللي بتتكلم عنه اساسا*
> *احنا ممكن نبلعه الديناصور دا اللي بتتكلم عليه*
> *ولو مسكتش وبطلت كلام هنبلعك انت كمان*​




دا مش بيذن ده زن خلاص
وعشه اتخرب


----------



## veansea (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *الحمد لله ما جبتش حاجة من عندى
> 
> اشهدوا يا جميع الأعضاء ميرو عاوزه تبلع الديناصور
> تفتكروا لما تتجوز هتعمل ايه فى الغلبان
> ...



ده مجرد تحذير بعد كيدا مش اكل 
ده هيبقا المرحله الاولى مصمصه
وبعديها سلخ وبعديها هنسويكوا
واخر مرحله الالكل


----------



## veansea (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> جامدة جدا جدا يا فينو
> شكررا ليكى يا باشا​



العفو يا روكى 
وشكرا على مرورك


----------



## mero_engel (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



veansea قال:


> ده مجرد تحذير بعد كيدا مش اكل
> ده هيبقا المرحله الاولى مصمصه
> وبعديها سلخ وبعديها هنسويكوا
> واخر مرحله الالكل


*برافوا عليكي يا فينو انتي جبتي المفيد هنسلخهم زي الدبيحه ونعلقها علي بابا محل عشان يتلم عليها الدبان*
*اصلي بيني وبينك انا اتقرف اكل لحمهم*​


----------



## جيلان (14 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*مية مية يا بنات
عايزين بئى نحدد مواعيد لاجتماعتنا السرية 
عشن نشوف حنخلص منهم ازاى
وكفاية تويتى معانا كمان
يعنى احنا مراكز قوة
وحنطردهم كلهم ونعد فى المنتدى لوحدنا*


----------



## mero_engel (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*بصي يا جيلان*
*هما مسيرهم هيطردوا هيطردوا*
*بس عشان احنا ياستات قلبنا ابيض وطيبين صبرين عليهم لما نشوف اخر الكلام اللي ملوش فعل*
*وانتي عارفه الستات وقوتها وخاصه لما تكون معاهم مشرفه ديمقراطيه زي مشرفتنا تويتي*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*خلا ص طلعتى الكبت اللى جواكى انتى وجيلان وفينيس
طيب اقولكوا على حاجة حلوة 
مرمر سابتكوا وهربت 
وباعت رياسة الحزب بربع جنيه مخروم
تخدوا كل واحدة فيكم نص جنيه جديد تجيبوا بيه مصاصة 
وما تدخلوش هنا تانى
وخلى تويتى تنفعكم 
احنا معانا ربنا 
و الأدمن 
و الملك العقرب 
و البرنس 
و رووكى 
و رمزى 
و يوساب 
و بيتر 
و بيس 
و كل الرجاااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااالة الجدعان فى المنتدى 
يا ترى انتوا معاكوا مين
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## veansea (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *خلا ص طلعتى الكبت اللى جواكى انتى وجيلان وفينيس
> طيب اقولكوا على حاجة حلوة
> مرمر سابتكوا وهربت
> وباعت رياسة الحزب بربع جنيه مخروم
> ...



اولا الادمن والملك العقرب اخواتى
مش هيوقفوا معاكم 
ويسيبوا اختهم
ثانيا روح كل بدرى ونام
ومتنساش تشرب اللبن


----------



## veansea (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



جيلان قال:


> *مية مية يا بنات
> عايزين بئى نحدد مواعيد لاجتماعتنا السرية
> عشن نشوف حنخلص منهم ازاى
> وكفاية تويتى معانا كمان
> ...



لا بلاش كلهم
ممكن نسيب كوكو او كوبتك لانه اخويا ومعاهم 
ماى روك 
حرام نخليهم نخليهم


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



veansea قال:


> اولا الادمن والملك العقرب اخواتى
> مش هيوقفوا معاكم
> ويسيبوا اختهم
> ثانيا روح كل بدرى ونام
> ومتنساش تشرب اللبن



*انتى فاكرة المنتدى فيه مجاملات و وسايط 
لأ يا افندم سيادتم فاهمه غلط 
ده منتدى ديموقراطى مش زى حزب مرمر و اعوانها
وبعدين انا روحت كلت بدرى و ما نستش اشرب اللبن و كمان غسلت رجليا ونمت 
بس يا خسارة 



صحيت بدرى وفوقت عليكوا 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*:59: :59: :59:​


----------



## veansea (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



> انتى فاكرة المنتدى فيه مجاملات و وسايط
> لأ يا افندم سيادتم فاهمه غلط
> ده منتدى ديموقراطى مش زى حزب مرمر و اعوانها
> وبعدين انا روحت كلت بدرى و ما نستش اشرب اللبن و كمان غسلت رجليا ونمت
> ...



بس بدل مخليهم يجوا يردوا عليك
وروح نام تانى يا بابا 
قبل ما طنط قصدى مامتك تضربك ااه ااه :spor22:
وتلسعك بالشمعه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*مش بتلسعنى بالشمعة




عارفة ليه 










بتخاف لا المرتبة تتبل باليل 
ههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## veansea (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *مش بتلسعنى بالشمعة
> 
> 
> 
> ...



لا متقلقش مهى عامله حسبها ملبساك بمبرز
على راى الاعلان مستوحى من الاطفال مبتكر من بامبرز :t30:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*شكلك مجربة يا عفريته​*


----------



## veansea (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *شكلك مجربة يا عفريته​*



ههههههههههههههههههههه
لا اصلى الشركه المنتجه لمبرز بس بستهبل واسمى نفسى فينوس 
بس يا حبيبى روح ادفى واترمى فى حضن ماما 
وقولها سميحنى يا ابويا انا اسف يا ابويا 
مش هعمل كيدا تانى يا ابويا
ههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

:spor22::spor22:
:a82::a82::a82:​


----------



## veansea (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> :spor22::spor22:
> :a82::a82::a82:​



leasantr اما دى بقا تعبير عن اللى فى النفس
:t30: ودى عشان الناجح يرفع ايده وطبعا ده على الحزب النسائى
30: دى بقا عشان تعرف ان كيدهونا عظيم


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



veansea قال:


> leasantr اما دى بقا تعبير عن اللى فى النفس
> :t30: ودى عشان الناجح يرفع ايده وطبعا ده على الحزب النسائى
> 30: دى بقا عشان تعرف ان كيدهونا عظيم




عارف اللى فى نفسك :heat:
واكيد عاوزة تقولى :smi411: على نجاح الحزب النسائى
اما موضوع كيدهن عظيم متهيألى دى اخرته:hlp:
ههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## veansea (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> عارف اللى فى نفسك :heat:
> واكيد عاوزة تقولى :smi411: على نجاح الحزب النسائى
> اما موضوع كيدهن عظيم متهيألى دى اخرته:hlp:
> ههههههههههههههههههههه​


لا غلطان يا بابا
اقولك على اللى فى نفسى:act19::bud::boxing:
وكمان نفسىى انى :yahoo:عشان احنا كسبنا عليكم
وعايزه اقول للحزب النسائى :fun_lol::999:
اما بالنسبه للحزب الرجالى فعايزة اقولوا ارفع  :giveup:
واستسلم لاننا :59: يعنى علامه النصر عليكم يا يوحنا / نصر


----------



## veansea (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

وعايزه اقول تعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها :act23::t32:
واحب :yaka: المنتدى النسائى واقوله 
فى عين الحسود فيها عود
ومن عين يوحنا ومين عين كل الرجاله اللى شوفوكوا يا بنات 
وماقروش بانكم كسبتوا الرجاله فالنساء قادمون 
واحلى صقفه وتشجيع للحزب النسائى :t16:

ودى كماله اللى فوق


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*طيب هاسألك سؤال واحد 
لما انتوا كسبتوا 
الزعيمة بتاعتكوا هربت ليه
ههههههههههههههههههه
:beee::spor22::beee:​*


----------



## veansea (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *طيب هاسألك سؤال واحد
> لما انتوا كسبتوا
> الزعيمة بتاعتكوا هربت ليه
> ههههههههههههههههههه
> :beee::spor22::beee:​*



ومين قالك انها مش معانا
هيا يمكن مش معانا بالجسد 
بس معانا بالروح وبدعمنا
والروح اعم واشمل من الجسد :smil15:


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*يا رايق 
احرجتينى 
ربنا يديم محبتك ليه​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*ليها لمرمر​*


----------



## veansea (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



> يا رايق
> احرجتينى
> ربنا يديم محبتك ليه
> 
> ليها لمرمر



لما نقول كيدهن عظيم تصدقوا بس
ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*هو فى حد قال غير كده 
بس اوعى تقولى لمرمر​*


----------



## gift (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

:budo::budo:


----------



## veansea (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *هو فى حد قال غير كده
> بس اوعى تقولى لمرمر​*



ناس تخاف معرفش ايه
ياه 
رجله متجيش غير بالعين الحمراء


----------



## veansea (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



gift قال:


> :budo::budo:



ياعم روح نام شكلك ليسا صاحى
مهى الحرب خلصت وكسبنا خلاص
وانتوا رفعتوا الرايه البيضه

روح روح 
على سريرك كل رز مع الملائكه


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*هههههههههههههههههه
على فكرة يا فينيس
gift بنت مش ولد
هههههههههههههههههههه
و ايه موضوع العين الحمرا 
دى غير عين الحسود
هههههههههههههه​*


----------



## veansea (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *هههههههههههههههههه
> على فكرة يا فينيس
> gift بنت مش ولد
> هههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



تمام قوى 
كيدا يبقا هيا بتضربكم انتم 
يبقا هيا صحيت خلاص من الغيبوبه
يللى يا جيفت ورينا الهمه 
فى الضرب فيهم


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*تصدقى بجد كيدهن عظيم 
ايه يا بنتى انتى معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم 
بتردى على المعلومة اللى باقولهالك علشان تسكتى كانى جبت لك هدية من لندن

وما لاقتيش غير الغلبانة gift هى اللى تضربنا 
دى حته رقيقة خالص ومش بتحب تتكلم اخرها تبعت وجوه تعبيرية 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## veansea (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *تصدقى بجد كيدهن عظيم
> ايه يا بنتى انتى معاهم معاهم عليهم عليهم
> بتردى على المعلومة اللى باقولهالك علشان تسكتى كانى جبت لك هدية من لندن
> 
> ...



اخرج منها وهيا تعمر
وبعدين بيقولوا اتقى شر الحليم اذا غضب
ابعدوا عنها بقا عشان هيا 
كيدا غضبت منكم


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*

*ايه ده انتوا معاكوا راجل اسمه حليم كمان 
ده خطفينه ولا اجبرتوه على الأنضمام للحرب بتاعكم

و بعدين انا هاخرج منها علشان انتى بنت الملك و ما قدرش ازعلك
عارفة لو حد تانى كنت قعدت على قلبه لغاية ما تطفش
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## veansea (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: عاوز تموت ازاى؟*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ايه ده انتوا معاكوا راجل اسمه حليم كمان
> ده خطفينه ولا اجبرتوه على الأنضمام للحرب بتاعكم
> 
> و بعدين انا هاخرج منها علشان انتى بنت الملك و ما قدرش ازعلك
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------

